# Chainsaws Are Dangerous People!!!



## bigfella77 (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Greenmad (Mar 19, 2011)

ouch did a good job


----------



## hrafna (Mar 19, 2011)

imagine the stories you can tell grandkids one day!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 19, 2011)

WoW, Looks like you got off lucky with no damaged tendons?


----------



## D3pro (Mar 19, 2011)

Ahhhhh..... Ahhhhrg..... WTHeck? 
well at least is wasn't your genitals...... 

Vodka and chainsaws don't mix


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 19, 2011)

good job! you might need to put a bandaid on that.

how did you manage to do that?


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 19, 2011)

TahneeMaree said:


> WoW, Looks like you got off lucky with no damaged tendons?


Tendons no nerves yes, that was 2 yr ago i can still put out a cigarette on my hand with no pain.
Take note people, that was with the chain brake on that means it wasnt spinning for those who never have used a saw.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Mar 19, 2011)

Damn ay, I didn't think of the nerves. How'd the rehab go? Apart from the numbness?


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 19, 2011)

Quick, 34 stitches and doc wouldnt even give me a day off work.


----------



## slim6y (Mar 19, 2011)

you'll have to change your name to littlefella77 if you keep up that good work....

Lesson learnt... Kids - Don't run with chainsaws in your hands.


----------



## zerocool (Mar 19, 2011)

Fark That! xD


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 19, 2011)

Thats quite impressive.....:shock:


----------



## Fuscus (Mar 19, 2011)

In the chainsaw universe - that is just a gentle kiss. 


Even so...................................... ouchy, glad it wasn't me


----------



## Gusbus (Mar 19, 2011)

ouch, bet u wont do that again


----------



## herptrader (Mar 19, 2011)

Perhaps it is time you invested in some protective chaps. Would have saved all of this! You can get them from Still amongst others.


----------



## saratoga (Mar 19, 2011)

You should have told everyone "my scrubby got me"!


----------



## andyh (Mar 19, 2011)

I`m feeling your pain mate, I nearly took my leg off with one once.


----------



## blueyman (Mar 19, 2011)

ouch.....


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks like your innards were trying to get outtard :lol:


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 19, 2011)

herptrader said:


> Perhaps it is time you invested in some protective chaps. Would have saved all of this! You can get them from Still amongst others.


I was wearing chaps look closer thats my left arm. I know all the safety protocol, Ill admit that what you see here is the complacency that comes with 15 yrs+ good luck. This happened due to a poor grip on the front handle, the exact thing Im always getting up the younger guys for.


----------



## Banjo (Mar 19, 2011)

How did you manage so much damage with the chain brake on, where up a tree? Looked like it was painful.


----------



## Bradchip (Mar 19, 2011)

That's brutal!


----------



## driftoz (Mar 19, 2011)

nice job my mate had a running chainsaw jump onto his hand while holding a branch only thing which saved his wrist was his bracelet lol


----------



## Radar (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice job mate. I was helping a mate clear logs from waterways as part of the recovery effort after cyclone larry, had big chainsaws mounted on the front of boats. My mate dived down to put a sling under a log and brushed his hand against the saw, which wasn't spinning, on the way down and did a similar thing, not as bad but still not pretty....


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 19, 2011)

Banjo said:


> How did you manage so much damage with the chain brake on, where up a tree? Looked like it was painful.



The chain was really sharp, on the ground and the point kicked back and came towards my head but caught my arm instead.


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 19, 2011)

That's a good effort, looks like it would have hurt like hell! I'm glad it wasn't worse


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 19, 2011)

l don't have a smart answer....no l just feel for you with all the on-going side [re-hab] show to the original rips...Baden


----------



## dottyback (Mar 19, 2011)

ouchies!


----------



## herptrader (Mar 19, 2011)

MMM... not good... guess you can never be too [email protected]



bigfella77 said:


> I was wearing chaps look closer thats my left arm. I know all the safety protocol, Ill admit that what you see here is the complacency that comes with 15 yrs+ good luck. This happened due to a poor grip on the front handle, the exact thing Im always getting up the younger guys for.


----------



## dossy (Mar 19, 2011)

what are you using a chain saw inside for? 

yer yer i know your at the docs getting put back together. just do not make the mrs angry tonight, she might pour rubing alcohol all over it :s


----------



## medz84 (Mar 19, 2011)

ill def be more safety conscious next time i use mine after seeing those pics...


----------



## Banjo (Mar 20, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> The chain was really sharp, on the ground and the point kicked back and came towards my head but caught my arm instead.


 
Looking at the injuries it came back with some force, do you ever reckon you will get the feeling back in your arm?
I would have passed out taking the photos if it was my arm, can't injuries on myself.


----------



## cris (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like a half ahsed attempt to me, how pyhst/wasted were you?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 20, 2011)

You should audition for the next Saw movie.  Great pics! I love gore, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

slash of the month well done.....but ouch.......


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 20, 2011)

Bummer at least you now have a constant reminder of practice what you preach


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 20, 2011)

cris said:


> Looks like a half ahsed attempt to me, how pyhst/wasted were you?



Stone cold sober mate, just a split second of poor attention.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

Bloody hell!

that beats mine


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 20, 2011)

Whats the story there mate?


----------



## smigga (Mar 20, 2011)

man that looks painful. you got any pictures the scars???


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

cutting through a stump with the 66 when the chain broke and hit me in the neck
if it makes any sence we were ripping down the stump not cutting across it


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 20, 2011)

No chain catcher eh, or did the chain break into several pieces?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

to be honest im not sure what hit me i doubt it was the long length of chain more than likely a small piece came off or a piece of wood, the cut wasnt bad at all but the bruise to my chest and collarbone was a winner 
i prefer to use a roller tip bar but that day we didnt have one on and the chain cant be tentioned as tight i think that plus a bit of streach a new chain gets when it heats up left it too sloppy


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 20, 2011)

Oregon bars n stihl chain all i use. Saws are a dangerous tool and there are a few details everyone should be taught about before even picking one up. Its a wonder people aint required to have a license to purchase one.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

the most dangerous saw i have is my 200T climbing saw 
its also the smallest


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 20, 2011)

Everything is more dangerous when ya 20ft+ up there. Put a guy up a tree once, no lifeline gat attacked by bees fell 15m and had to call the rescue chopper poor bas###d copped bout 600 stings almost died.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

ah well at least i got a good laugh out of it 

the tiny 200T has a combination of features that make it more dangerous compared to the larger saws the RPM's the thing puts out means when it kicks it kicks hard, the design allows you to use it comfortably one handed and you tend to forget just how dangerous it can be 

a big heavy loud saw like the 066 is usually used with alot more caution


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah we have 4 200ts, they are a grunty little saw eh.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 20, 2011)

my mates grandad(he lives with his grandparents) has an 84cc chainsaw........man that thing is huge, so having held that(NOT ON) i know the sort of weight that you are dealing with, that + a sharp blade its a wonder you didnt do more damage


----------



## herptrader (Mar 20, 2011)

That is good to know. I have been planning on getting work to get one of the smaller ones. The bigger ones (mine is a tad larger than the one I use at the office) pretty much demand solid two handed operation. I have a mental note to myself to remember you pictures every time I go to start a chain saw.



Farma said:


> ah well at least i got a good laugh out of it
> 
> the tiny 200T has a combination of features that make it more dangerous compared to the larger saws the RPM's the thing puts out means when it kicks it kicks hard, the design allows you to use it comfortably one handed and you tend to forget just how dangerous it can be
> 
> a big heavy loud saw like the 066 is usually used with alot more caution


----------



## Banjo (Mar 21, 2011)

Out on the olds property we had an old homlite which 113cc running through a reduction gearbox with a 7 foot bar, which was used for ripping timber slabs on a jig, kinda glad it doesn't work anymore. I believe it was origanally used when Fraser Island was being logged.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Mar 21, 2011)

What is this!! You still have your arm!!!
haha JKS, looks pretty painful and bloody


Will


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 22, 2011)

what made you do it bigfella?


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 22, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Out on the olds property we had an old homlite which 113cc running through a reduction gearbox with a 7 foot bar, which was used for ripping timber slabs on a jig, kinda glad it doesn't work anymore. I believe it was origanally used when Fraser Island was being logged.



My God!!!, how many lives did that monster claim haha.



AUSHERP said:


> what made you do it bigfella?



Mate, just daydreaming while working. I tell ya its a harsh way to find out everyone you work with goes to pieces and faints at the site of blood. I was almost passed out on the ground blood pi##ing everywhere instructing people how to dress the wound and organising my own evac.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 23, 2011)

haha, Its funny how everyone turns to jelly, and the victim is like "calm down, i need to go to hospital!!"


----------

